

The future of Python - EToS
https://medium.com/@dans/the-future-of-python-d7764588393e?source=latest&

======
wodenokoto
For scientific computing and machine learning Python is quite big, but it is
all 2.x.

Moreover, many people in the scientific community applying machine learning
are biologists, neuroscientists, physicists and linguists. These people are
NOT experience developers. These are experienced scientists.

What is needed for these people to move to 3.x is mostly adequate library
support and a good reason. Many of these will have a hard time understanding
why they can't just write print "string" anymore.

~~~
EToS
most scientists are pretty intelligent people and will research the reasons..
Also in order to be affected by this issue, you would need to have a large
code base extending beyond numpy/scipy which now support 3.x.. So they
probably do qualify as experienced developers

In the end these ppl will catch up, and it's our jobs to help them, but
waiting for them could be how the language as a whole will die

